# Grilled parmesian squash



## mopbucket (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Guys & Gals, try this one with your grilled fish or baby-backs.

Take small to med. zuccini or yellow squash, wash, trim ends, and split down the middle lengthwise. Spread on thin layer of Helmans mayo, sprinkle with garlic powder and slap-your-mama seasoning. Add real bacon bits {or not} and cover with plenty of parmesian cheese. Throw on grill, cook timemay vari but usually approx. 45 mins on low -med heat, place over flame then move to top rack the last 15 minutes.You want the parmesian to brown and squash with soft texture, but still be able to pick up with tongs. I think you will like.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not following it....You said try it w/ baby back or fish??? Do you mean use the zuke/squash as a side along w/ the fish or ribs??? It sounds purty good, so I'll have to try it sometime!!! Thanks fer sharing:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## mopbucket (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Sir!!! Use as a side anytime you grill. May take a couple of tries to get it right, but when you do, believe me, you will know it.


----------

